# Phrag Inca Treasure



## Carper (Sep 26, 2015)

A plant that I purchased about a year ago. 2 spikes and 3 buds per spike. Not a bad shape but not sure what to expect really from kovachii x longifolium. Characteristics from both plants with pouch being fairly large and nice markings. Petals Ok on first flower but one not straightened out yet. 








Gary
UK


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 26, 2015)

I suspect these are fairly large flowers, too, huh? Very twisty.


----------



## troy (Sep 26, 2015)

Very good blooms, I'd be proud!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2015)

It's a typical bloom, thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Sep 26, 2015)

I can't find this cross for sale, I love it!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2015)

troy said:


> I can't find this cross for sale, I love it!!!



Peruflora, Piping Rock,...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2015)

Love the color and the pouch.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 28, 2015)

It is generally not quite what I expected from this cross. I would have thought it looks more like a giant sedenii, maybe with deeper colours.

I suppose it has good size, and I like the delicate colours, the spots on the lip and the spiralled petals are quite appealing too.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Peruflora, Piping Rock,...



eBay...


----------



## eteson (Sep 28, 2015)

Are you sure about the cross? It seems to me a Peruflora's Angel (richteri x kovachii).


----------



## Silvan (Sep 29, 2015)

I really like this. Thanks for sharing.



eteson said:


> Are you sure about the cross? It seems to me a Peruflora's Angel (richteri x kovachii).



The difference would be in the size of the plant. Peruflora's Angel is a small plant.
It also looks a lot like Saltimbanco... But I think that the shape of the leaves on the Incan Treasure is more like the kovachii parent (wider).. 
We need a plant pic!!!


----------

